# glycine



## bobacus (Jun 26, 2006)

glycine


----------



## jacobrc (Jun 7, 2020)

FS?


----------



## gvarsity (Mar 7, 2021)

bobacus said:


> glycine


I like those a lot.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello from 1964!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## D Young (Nov 7, 2015)

bobacus said:


> glycine


Love the Air man!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Rick Haerter (Apr 21, 2021)

LP49 said:


> Hello from 1964!
> View attachment 15926006


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## TheSecret (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice watches guys. Vintage rules!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeez, I just need to suck it up and send my Airman 2000 off to be serviced/repaired and damn the horror stories and fear of them messing it up worse.


----------



## kope007 (11 mo ago)

I'm really digging these. I've had the bronze/blue airman 44 in my cart for a week now. I'm new to this hobby and am worried about the size not being able to try it on. When I see pics online it looks huge, but the g-shocks I have been wearing measure bigger but don't seem that big to me. I recently got a 40mm seiko presage and it feels too small. I'm at about 7.25" wrist, think I'll be good?


----------



## Rick Haerter (Apr 21, 2021)

kope007 said:


> I'm really digging these. I've had the bronze/blue airman 44 in my cart for a week now. I'm new to this hobby and am worried about the size not being able to try it on. When I see pics online it looks huge, but the g-shocks I have been wearing measure bigger but don't seem that big to me. I recently got a 40mm seiko presage and it feels too small. I'm at about 7.25" wrist, think I'll be good?


Do it!


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

kope007 said:


> I'm really digging these. I've had the bronze/blue airman 44 in my cart for a week now. I'm new to this hobby and am worried about the size not being able to try it on. When I see pics online it looks huge, but the g-shocks I have been wearing measure bigger but don't seem that big to me. I recently got a 40mm seiko presage and it feels too small. I'm at about 7.25" wrist, think I'll be good?


FWIW, I have the same wrist size and 42-44mm is my sweet spot. This watch is on my radar. 

Do it!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------

